# Lemeland, Aubert



## Prodromides

The music by 20th century French composer Aubert Lemeland (1932-2010) is likely to be perceived as "accessible" by listeners who have difficulty relating to post-1911 concert music.

Lemeland's _oeuvre_ is conservative yet sincere. Lemeland's music is consistently somber with a compulsion towards writing for string ensembles (not unlike Finland's Pehr Henrik Nordgen).
But this sort of Nordic temperment becomes Anglicized via Lemeland's westward glances towards American neo-classicism with some British pastoralism absorbed along the way.

Lemeland's _harp concerto_ is spiritual kin with William Alwyn's _Lyra Angelica_, for example.
Lemeland's love for American & British composers, along with those from his own country, manifested itself reverentially in such musical offerings as _Hommage a Jean Rivier_ & _Hommage a Albert Roussel_, _To Holst's Memory_, and his _American Epitaph_ & _Elegy in Memory of Samuel Barber_, as well as _Songs for the Dead Soldiers_.

All this makes Aubert Lemeland seem like a cemetery curator for the WW II era's tonal concert music, but rest assured the listener detects no cliché amongst Lemeland's own works.

Interestingly, Aubert Lemeland's discography dwells almost eclusively on the French Skarbo label.

There's at least 10 CD albums issued by Skarbo on music by Lemeland, outlined in the posts which follow.


----------



## Prodromides

SK 3901 (first release is from 1989)










SK 3913 (this 2nd Skarbo CD album from 1992 remains my favorite of the bunch)










SK 3922 (this 3rd volume is also very engrossing)










SK 2338 [this 4th edition came inside special book-like packaging. The works are related to WW II and it's (then) 50th anniversary]










SK 3945


----------



## Prodromides

SK 5981 (a single disc opera)









DSK 2025









DSK 2041









DSK 3046 









DSK 3104 (his 6th symphonie is the one I like most so far...)


----------



## altiste

There's a significant catalogue of chamber works but few of them seem to be available on CD. For example there's five string trios but I'm having trouble finding recordings anywhere, and of those five only the performing materials for the fourth are available through a publisher.


----------

